# FPGA, CPLD, 74xx loģikas >  free C to Verilog online translātors :)

## Epis

Nu lūk beidzot ir pienācis tas brīdis kad visi logīkas koderi kas negrib maksāt par tām modernām C to loģikas translātor, var arī teikt HDL ģenerātor progām, bet grib izbaudīt C valodas priekšrocībs tagat var savus C koda gabalus iesviest šajā saitā http://www.c-to-verilog.com/online.html un pretī dabūt Verilog Loģkas moduli, un cik es apstījos tos piemērus un to paraug kodu tad no tāda samērā maza C koda tur ģenerējās tādi palieli verlog faili, un cik saprata tad pēctam tas verlog kods jāieliek savā fpga softā un jāsaslēdz ar citiem kodiem, jāpārbauda simulātorā un lieta darīta  :: 
Varu teikt to ka pats arī mēģināšu kādu C algoritmu šādā easy ceļā pārvērst par loģiku  ::  (tas varētu būt kāds PID algoritms), bet lai to izdarītu vaidzēs pamācīties bisķi dziļāk to Verlog valodu, jo es kodēdu VHDL.

Vispār jau es sen gaidu kādu c to HDL programmu, kas būtu bezmaksas kaut ar limitētām iespējām, un līdz šim izņemo kautkādus Evaluation,demo softus nēsu redzējis, ir dzirdēts par kautkādām OpenSorce systemC  pamat programmām, kuras definē tos standartus, bet neko tādu viegli ieinstalējamu un darbojošos atradis nēsu, un labāk šitāds Online C translātors nekā nekas  :: 

reku viens kruts raksta par citu tēmu: How We Found the Missing Memristor http://www.spectrum.ieee.org/dec08/7024
un tur tiek minēts ka no tā memristora lielākie ieguvēji būs atmiņas čipi, un FPGA un kautkādi nākotnes neironu čipi tākā fpga nākotne izskatās tīri spoža, un cerams ka drīz arī fpga ražotāji beidzot izlaidīs savās Free softu paketēs C valodas atbalstu.

----------

